# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم unlockkngfast.com  احدرو من http://www.myunlockimei.com/

## abousalma007

انه من اكبر النصابين على تاريخ فك الشيفرات فهو ينصب بعدة مواقع وهدا من اخرهم كما لانه لديه على الفاسيبوك وهدا هو الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 وهاته بعض المعلومات عن هدا القدر الوسخ العفن وعدرا عن الالفاض لاني لم اجد ما اصفه به  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وهاته صورة اللص       
وهانه صور محادتة السرقة اللتي تعرضت له من طرف هدا النصاب            
Registrant Name: Tarik Ahssasi
 Domain Name: MYUNLOCKIMEI.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1817743068_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Update Date: 2013-07-26 09:40:21
Creation Date: 2013-07-26 09:40:21
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2014-07-26 09:40:21
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.480-624-2505
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: Tarik Ahssasi
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: Las Colinas
Registrant City: Tangier
Registrant State/Province: Tangier
Registrant Postal Code: 90000
Registrant Country: Morocco
Registrant Phone: 212660041369
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: Tarik Ahssasi
Admin Organization: 
Admin Street: Las Colinas
Admin City: Tangier
Admin State/Province: Tangier
Admin Postal Code: 90000
Admin Country: Morocco
Admin Phone: 212660041369
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: Tarik Ahssasi
Tech Organization: 
Tech Street: Las Colinas
Tech City: Tangier
Tech State/Province: Tangier
Tech Postal Code: 90000
Tech Country: Morocco
Tech Phone: 212660041369
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: 
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Name Server: NS6247.HOSTGATOR.COM
Name Server: NS6248.HOSTGATOR.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Last update of WHOIS database: 2013-12-24T19:00:00Z 
The data contained in GoDaddy.com, LLC's WhoIs database,
while believed by the company to be reliable, is provided "as is"
with no guarantee or warranties regarding its accuracy.  This
information is provided for the sole purpose of assisting you
in obtaining information about domain name registration records.
Any use of this data for any other purpose is expressly forbidden without the prior written
permission of GoDaddy.com, LLC.  By submitting an inquiry,
you agree to these terms of usage and limitations of warranty.  In particular,
you agree not to use this data to allow, enable, or otherwise make possible,
dissemination or collection of this data, in part or in its entirety, for any
purpose, such as the transmission of unsolicited advertising and
and solicitations of any kind, including spam.  You further agree
not to use this data to enable high volume, automated or robotic electronic
processes designed to collect or compile this data for any purpose,
including mining this data for your own personal or commercial purposes.  
Please note: the registrant of the domain name is specified
in the "registrant" section.  In most cases, GoDaddy.com, LLC 
is not the registrant of domain names listed in this database. 
The previous information has been obtained either directly from the registrant or a registrar of the domain name other than Network Solutions. Network Solutions, therefore, does not guarantee its accuracy or completeness.

----------


## abousalma007

بعد اطلاعه على الموضوع من هنا قام بمسح صفحته على الفاسيبوك ولكن هيهات فهدا حمدان واجرك على الله فالايام القادمة حبلى لهدا اللص بالمفاجات وهناك منها زوجته او خليلته المسمى فاطمة الزهراء ابواحسي فمناك تلات شكابات لدى الشرطة باسمه وزجته النصابة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abousalma007

وهاته هي الصفحة الاخرى لهدا الميكروب الجرتومة والله من يعيش باموال غيره الاجرتومة فالميكروب يعيش في جسم غيره   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وهنا الموضوع على الهوستينج   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## unlockimei

لديك دليل على تلفقه من اكاديب

----------


## abousalma007

الدليل نتا شفار ويهودي من افعالك والدليل فاطمة اوباحسي اش تاتجيك الشفار لعنة الله وعليك هاد التصويرة ماشي ديالك الكداب لعنة الله وعليك
وتانيا حتى نمرة ماعندك سطابل وتالتا السيت وهمي مامسجلش نهائيا ورابعا الله انعلك دنيا واخرة

----------


## abousalma007

الدليل هو ساعتك فربات والله لاخاليتها فيك غير كون هاني راك طحتي مع واحد لي جلاخة الشفار نتحداك شي كليان ديالك عندو نمرة ديالك ونتا تاهتدار غير في الواتساب باش حتى واحد مايعرفك ولكن حصلتي اولدي

----------


## abousalma007

مني حنا ماعندناش الدليل هاد التصويرة ديال الواليدة ولا سميت مراتك النصابة والشفارة بحالك سميتها ديال البنغلاديش نوض الله انعلك دنيا واخرة ولكن ساعتك قربات مابقا ليك والو نتا ونسيبك النصاب ابراهيم

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ ابو سلمى
جعلك الله في حلق النصابين والمحتالين

----------


## abousalma007

را اخويا خلاوها عليا والله الى قتلوني هاد الكلب ستة الاف درهم لي سرقني فيها ونسيبو ابراهيم اف وسبعمائة درهم الله اياكلوها في الحبس

----------


## شرفي

هاد الشفار قريب تسمعو خبارو

----------


## sabysamwel

(si ca etes ousama ousama (son profil sur facebook
alors la allah latbareklou fi sa7et badnou wla fi ses enfant il ma volez fi 150€

----------


## akarkon

ta ana nsab 3liiya had tarik ahssassi o3aandi versment d flos li sift loo

----------

